# Sportsman rear brake help



## Ole Nasty

I just found out the rear caliper on my wife's sportsman 500 is leaking, so I got no brake pressure on the front brakes. I had planned on taking it out this weekend for a labor day camping/riding trip but with no brakes I'm not gonna take hers. I ordered a rebuild kit but it wont be here in time. Is there a way I can remove the rear brakes and cap off the line so I can maintain pressure? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mclovin

happended to me on my old car and all i did was find a nail that was fitting snug in the hose cut about half an inch from the head.put the nail all the way so the head is flush and screw ur nut back in that should keep the pressure in there. test it before of course it should be good for the weekend


----------



## bruteman19

Happened to me while in Texas riding... I just drove without rear brakes... It wasn't fun... I ordered the rebuild kit and put it in yesterday but while bleeding the breaks the caliber gave out so I had to order a new one..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

I can't just ride without rear brakes, everytime I pump brakes fluid leaks out the rear caliper so my front brakes can't hold any pressure. I ordered a rebuild kit, but it looks like the previous owner swapped on a front caliper, maybe IDK, so the kit I got didn't work.


----------



## bruteman19

Actually I was wrong. I talked to the guy I was riding with and he said he closed up the line it was leaking from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

